# T-Lock Shingle installation



## TeddyKGBee (Mar 11, 2021)

I know what most of you are probably thinking with the title- why the hell is someone installing T-locks and where the hell did they come from. Anyway, this is not for a house. I promised my daughter that I would build her a treehouse this spring. I've been slowly collecting whatever free materials I could find and I just opicked up 8 bundles of T-locks. The only problem is, I can't find any info on installation. I'll be able to figure it out, but I wanted to know if anyone had some experience and pointers on installing them. For example, where do I begin my starter row (end, middle, center?). Are there any best practices for creating the edging with them? I'm obviously not a roofer and just a slightly experienced DIY Dad ready for a challenge. Thanks for any advice that you all have.


----------

